# WHOOHOO, its not too late.



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

For nearly 4 weeks, I've been calling George Brown College to see if its too late for me as a returning student to register for a September program. Message after message, calls after calls, all went unanswered until I just got fedup and looked up the email addy for their registration dept. I got an answer in less then 2 days  AH ****!!!

At least it was good news, I should be recieving my registration papers + a catalogue with all their programs in July giving me plenty of time to register for their chef training course. However, I did find out that people who registered for chef training in September are on a waiting list maily be cause of Double Cohorts (grade 13 is now eliminated so they and the grade 12s are graduating at the same time this year). So the chances of me getting in September is somewhat low but definaly for January (oh, that'll throw me off). Ah well, can't win them all. But another problem...

Toronto's hospitality industry was hit pretty hard by this whole SARS scare thing even though its not that serious. I can't find a job that can carry me to January so I may not have the money to pay for school when New Years hits  ...oh great!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Things will work out, somehow. If you really want it, GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hoping for the best for you, but I can tell you as a resident of GTA and knowing the background of George Brown College, I would not hire you, they have a bad reputation as a culinary school, they basically made a lot of money off people who were stuck, on welfare, single parent, unemployed, dissability, ect, and promised the person a big pay check as long as they could get OSAP, most people coming out of George Brown do not even know the basics about cross contamination?? When they do come out they end up in Toronto die hards such as JJ Muggs, Keg, Pickle Barrel, East Side Marios, Caseys, Outback, ect making 8.00 to 10.00 per hour. Never achieving a career that they were promised, then they have crazy payment scheduals to the bank and end up trapped! This is not a way to groom future elite Chefs/Innovators of the trade.

Hogan


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

REALLY!?!? wow...

I took sanitation at George Brown which did touch base a little with cross contanimation. I've also had several places look into me for employment when I handed out my resume, didn't take them mainly b/c I was looking for a summer position and not something permenant. But I've very suprised, what incity school would you suggest? I can't afford to leave town for my culinary education yet but I do hope to go to at least Charlettown to chech out the Culinary Institution of Canada.


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Culinary Institution of Canada is a great choice, in Toronto Humber College has a great culinary program as well...

Hogan


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

HC,

I concur with Hogan on this one. GBC was bad before and getting even worse from what I hear. It's crumbling from within. Try Humber instead. Or, try getting a job in a pastry kitchen (I remember you mentioning you had a pastry degree), and pitching in on a few evening shifts to work your way into service. You know your basics, all you need now is practice and a chef who sees your drive and potential. There are many top notch kitchens in Toronto that would allow you to do that. Don't let SARS get you down. Business is booming with the weather getting warmer. Target all the restaurants that have a patio! Also, check the papers and reviews for new restaurants opening. In my experience, there's a lot of coming and going in such places, until they find the right balance and the right crew. It's a great way to start out and get an edge over more experienced cooks, if you're willing to put up with the "adjustment period". There are new places opening every week in T.O., just look it up on toronto.com or in your satuday paper.


----------

